# مهم جداااااااا



## boggy (9 يناير 2014)

نرجو تركيبه الفوم بتاع غسيل السيارات فى محطات البنزين وشكرا


----------



## dulcemohamed (9 يناير 2014)

فوم السيارات يا ريس زى تركيبات المنظفات العادية بس في حاجتين ان الفوم يكون creamy وفى نفس الوقت stable يعنى مش ينزل من على جسم السيارة بسرعه ودا ممكن تحققه باستخدام الكمبرلان و امينو اوكسيد والبيتايين لو التلاتة في التركيبه يبقى تمام لو التكلفه هتبقى عالية يبقى امينو اوكسيد هيقوم بالمهمه كويس اه لو هتضيف سلفونيك في التركيبه يبقى تعادله ب بوتاسيوم هيدروكسيد . تحياتى


----------



## mido_lordship (9 يناير 2014)

طبعا لا يفتي ومحمد ف المنتدي بس بنعمل بنصايحه ونجتهد 
دي تركيبة لفوم سيارات ممكن تبدا منها و الاخوة معنا لو فيها تعديلات 

%Sodium Laureth Sulfate 10 
cocamine oxide 5%
NaOH pH​ 8.5
EDTA4​%
%Water up to 100&


----------



## boggy (10 يناير 2014)

شكرا جدااااااا ليكم وربنا يزيدكم من علمه


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 فبراير 2014)

عموما فوم السيارات بمعنى غسيل بودى السياره الخارجى اوفوم غسيل محرك السياره وطبعا التركيبه مختلفه ولكن الشرط المشترك ان كلاهما يعمل بالضغط
قلت ذلك للتوضيح واكتمال الملحوظات ليس الا


----------

